# compiling weechat



## nedry (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello, during compile of weechat I have had the following error message:

```
===>  curl-7.50.1 has known vulnerabilities:
curl-7.50.1 is vulnerable:
cURL -- Escape and unescape integer overflows
CVE: CVE-2016-7167
WWW: [URL]https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/b018121b-7a4b-11e6-bf52-b499baebfeaf.html[/URL]

1 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/irc/weechat
*** Error code 1
```
I am going to try compiling curl after running make config on curl to see if i can get it working.
nedry


----------



## nedry (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok, in `make configure` all is ok, still get the error:

```
root@test-bsd:/usr/ports/ftp/curl # make install
===>  curl-7.50.1 has known vulnerabilities:
curl-7.50.1 is vulnerable:
cURL -- Escape and unescape integer overflows
CVE: CVE-2016-7167
WWW: [URL]https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/b018121b-7a4b-11e6-bf52-b499baebfeaf.html[/URL]

1 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
root@test-bsd:/usr/ports/ftp/curl #
```
I am going to try `make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes`

nedry


----------



## nedry (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok, `make install DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` got it compiled and installed, weechat compile should continue 
nedry


----------

